# 1.8 l tfsi i4 16v t



## ashish44 (Jun 27, 2011)

Hi Guys,

I am doing project related to turbocharger. 

I need 1.8 L TFSI I4 16V single entry turbo detail for that.

I know that it uses K03 Borg Warner turbo, but i want to know what is the series. K03 - .............

Apart from that I also need compressor map for same.

Please help me. Since its very important.

Thanks in Advance


----------

